# How does the S3 ko4 compare to the GT28RS?



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows how these two turbos compare to one another in terms of power potential, spool, etc.
From what I've seen so far on the 2.0T forums, they both make around 350 crank hp.
Aside from the ko4 being a tried and tested OEM+ choice, is there much to recommend one over the other?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: How does the S3 ko4 compare to the GT28RS? (angryone)*

They may both have similar peak HP, but from what I've read the GT28's power doesn't drop off as quickly as the K04's.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed...


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1M4d Dubbr)*

i want to see someone run a gt28rs kit with ko4 software/feuling. i wonder how it would run....


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Why not run the software and fueling that the turbo is designed for?
The K04 is about the size of a GT28R. It's much larger than the K04s that we were used to with the 1.8T.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

i definatly agree with you, i was just thinking out loud


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*

ok so is the extra HP worth it?
If i was rich.. and bought 2 GTIs.. slapped a ko4 on one and a GT28 on the other .. with everything it needs.. which car would win. Or would it be a Drivers race.
JT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_ok so is the extra HP worth it?
If i was rich.. and bought 2 GTIs.. slapped a ko4 on one and a GT28 on the other .. with everything it needs.. which car would win. Or would it be a Drivers race.
JT

GT28 car.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i owned a 28 rs with an autotech fuel pump and kmd injectors... not one tuner would help me out... 
i finally got a hold of mike z from unitronic, the torque curve is too strong for these cars and will blow the motors fast... so i decided on a 3071-r 
best turbo for this car.


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John)*

The original VF RSS kit used at gt28rs, and I don't think they mentioned any issues with damaging the engine.
When you say "blow the motor", does that refer to the rods giving out due to a sudden torque spike?


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_The original VF RSS kit used at gt28rs, and I don't think they mentioned any issues with damaging the engine.
When you say "blow the motor", does that refer to the rods giving out due to a sudden torque spike? 


yeah, i figured that was a given when i said the torque curve was crazy. bent rods all day.... vf's rss kit was never pushed to its limits if i recall correctly... 
i believe most people dynoed at about 320whp 340 wtq.... while those numbers aren't outrageous, they were at like 3,500 rpms which is a lot of torture for out motor ... and the k04 doesnt get a chance to get up there because it dies out at like 315 whp 320 wtq


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_i owned a 28 rs with an autotech fuel pump and kmd injectors... not one tuner would help me out... 
i finally got a hold of mike z from unitronic, the torque curve is too strong for these cars and will blow the motors fast... so i decided on a 3071-r 
best turbo for this car.

How is that the best turbo for this car? There's no such thing since it's all opinion








Most people like power down low for a street car... the 30-71r lacks that. I'm sure it might be enough for you, but trust me, most people I know with gti's would dislike the spool time on that turbo. Even the stage 3 from apr gets complaints about reduced power down low.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

well i believe we're talking best power wise... while still safe for the motor. 
i'm sorry 
Edit: IMO opinion the gt3071r is the best turbo for the car and i think most people would agree
it makes a lot more power then a 28rs without being so harmful to the motor
and the boost is still coming before 3,500 rpms


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (MKV John)*

The SRT4 still wins the race. HA HA HA HA







.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_The SRT4 still wins the race. HA HA HA HA







.

yeah, but it's also still a neon.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_
yeah, but it's also still a neon.









word.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_well i believe we're talking best power wise... while still safe for the motor. 
i'm sorry 
Edit: IMO opinion the gt3071r is the best turbo for the car and i think most people would agree
it makes a lot more power then a 28rs without being so harmful to the motor
and the boost is still coming before 3,500 rpms

I dont understand what your saying.. regarding the 

"it makes a lot more power then a 28rs without being so harmful to the motor "

Your saying that alot of low end torque is bad for the engine?
How?
In theory, doesnt the Stock Ko3 with Fuel pump, MI kit make the most torque out of all the kits the fastest? so how would the 28rs which makes less torque at higher RPMs be worse than a ko3 guy runing meth and all the other bolt ons.
Im not saying your wrong.. i just dont understand.
So it looks like no one here really knows what kit is better.. hmm 
JT


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

He is saying that since the torque comes on later, the stock internals have a better chance of dealing with the power.
I think it would still be pretty difficult to pop a motor with with a K04.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_He is saying that since the torque comes on later, the stock internals have a better chance of dealing with the power.
I think it would still be pretty difficult to pop a motor with with a K04. 

thank you for correcting the first part, thats exactly what i meant...
but as for the second part, i was just saying the 28rs just sucks for the mkv gti....
so the thread should really just be how does the k04 kit compare to the 30.


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John)*

There have been numerous threads comparing the k04 to the gt2871r (APR Ed 30 kit vs APR Stage 3 kit), and at least one thread comparing the gt2871r to the gt3071r (although neither car was running optimally). I think that people can probably get a rough idea from those comparisons.
I'm understanding from this discussion that to use a 28rs would require the installation of stronger rods, where as a k04 can be done without new rods. 
If a person would go to the extra expense of installing rods, why stop at a gt28rs, why not go for significantly more power with a gt30.
Still, it would be nice to have the low end response of a smaller turbo, for those that want a bit more than a k04.








There are a lot of dyno graphs for the k04's. Any dyno graphs for the 28rs?


_Modified by angryone at 6:59 AM 8-31-2008_


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (angryone)*

well a 28rs and a 2871 are two different things.
APR stage 3 is also de-tuned for reliability


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Everyone saying the GT30 has bad low end, or poor low end response needs to either A drive one and see it actually spools ridiculously fast and makes plenty of power down low. B drive my GT35R and see what no low end response is








The Gt3071R with good software is making 20psi at mid to high 3K rpm range. The KO4 is making that low to mid 3K rpm.. that is not much of a difference.. The difference is however that the KO4 like the stock turbo peaks and falls off fast. The GT3071R does not fall off.
As I have said in all the posts where this has come up, you need to speak to your tuner. Just because a turbo is sold doesn't mean that everyone or anyone is even going to tune for it. We for example have no plans of tuning for the GT28rs or 2871R since we have had so much success with the GT3071R.
Also for a size comparison the KO4 for the 2.0t has a comp wheel the same size as the GT28R! (inducer or exducer was a half mm smaller on the K04, I forget)


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Everyone saying the GT30 has bad low end, or poor low end response needs to either A drive one and see it actually spools ridiculously fast and makes plenty of power down low. B drive my GT35R and see what no low end response is








The Gt3071R with good software is making 20psi at mid to high 3K rpm range. The KO4 is making that low to mid 3K rpm.. that is not much of a difference.. The difference is however that the KO4 like the stock turbo peaks and falls off fast. The GT3071R does not fall off.
As I have said in all the posts where this has come up, you need to speak to your tuner. Just because a turbo is sold doesn't mean that everyone or anyone is even going to tune for it. We for example have no plans of tuning for the GT28rs or 2871R since we have had so much success with the GT3071R.
Also for a size comparison the KO4 for the 2.0t has a comp wheel the same size as the GT28R! (inducer or exducer was a half mm smaller on the K04, I forget)

very well put.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
have had so much success with the GT3071R.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_
I'm understanding from this discussion that to use a 28rs would require the installation of stronger rods, where as a k04 can be done without new rods. 
If a person would go to the extra expense of installing rods, why stop at a gt28rs, why not go for significantly more power with a gt30.
_Modified by angryone at 6:59 AM 8-31-2008_

I'm not installing rods and am going with the GT3071r








Don't assume that X Turbo = Rods. It's how much power and the quality of the tune that should determine if you need rods, not the size of the turbo. Wait that sounds a bit graphic. "It's not the size that matters, it's how you use it."








With that being said, anything above 350 whp rods should be dropped in for a peace of mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
imo.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

well that doesn't make much sense because you're not gonna run 5lbs of boost on a gt28. The standard amount of boost would be about 16psi and with that the delivery of the torque would be a beating on your motor.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_well that doesn't make much sense because you're not gonna run 5lbs of boost on a gt28. The standard amount of boost would be about 16psi and with that the delivery of the torque would be a beating on your motor. 

i look forward to the beating of 20lb


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_well that doesn't make much sense because you're not gonna run 5lbs of boost on a gt28. The standard amount of boost would be about 16psi and with that the delivery of the torque would be a beating on your motor. 
'
I guess a stock K03 peaking at 23psi will put down more torque than that GT28RS with 16psi... of course it won't sustain the torque as long, but it'll still hit those motor components.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_'
I guess a stock K03 peaking at 23psi will put down more torque than that GT28RS with 16psi... of course it won't sustain the torque as long, but it'll still hit those motor components.

i doubt a stock k03 with a peak of 23 psi that falls down to about 15 at redline with put down more wheel torque then a gt28rs with 16psi from 3,000-redline.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_well that doesn't make much sense because you're not gonna run 5lbs of boost on a gt28. The standard amount of boost would be about 16psi and with that the delivery of the torque would be a beating on your motor. 

16psi on a GT28 would come on no sooner than a stock turbo or K04 and 16psi on either of those is fine. Its not going to damage the engine at 16psi.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John)*

If a KO3 was making 20psi at 3K rpm and GT28 was making 16psi at 3k rpm the KO3 should be making more torque. 
Just because a turbo is larger does not mean it automatically makes more torque. The advantage of a larger turbo is being able to sustain higher boost longer and more efficiently.
A properly tuned GT 28RS is not going to bend rods just because it is that turbo, if everything is done correctly it won't be a problem. The same goes for the GT3071R.
Just because turbo X is installed doesn't automatically mean damage will occur there is a lot more to it than that.
Also just because turbo X on car Y works fine with Z tune doesn't mean that on car N with everything else the same it won't have a problem of owner of car N does something different


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha, algebra all over again... yeah i guess i could understand that... but the whole argument was supposed to be k04vs gt28rs ... this whole thread is OT and its mainly my fault lol....
but chris you know semi-first hand the sh!t i went through with the 28rs... if i could do it over, i would have bought a k04 kit..... but now i have the 3071.. so its whatever.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

SRT beat a K04 or equiv turbo? Really? The new TTS with a K04 does 0 60 in 5 secs, chip it and your flying. Get the new 09 TTQ and put the K04 in and your still 0 60 in about 5.2 or so without changing anything internals other than what comes with the kit.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Stock turbo SRT4s have run 11s as far as I recall, at the very worst low 12s if I heard incorrectly..


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

are all srt4s turbo? I think they do 0 60 in 5.3 which is fast but a 2.0T with a K04 or equiv should have no prob with one. C&D has put the TTSs 0 60 time at 4.9 for the coupe. Not sure what that would equal in 1/4 mile times, maybe 12s so I cant see a stock SRT4 doing 11s. That would be like a 4 sec 0 60 or so.

Just looked up the TTS 1/4 mile and they say 13.5 with a 0 60 of 5.2, this being stock, K04 setup. Stock srt4 was 13.9 so any 2.0T with a k04 or equiv should be good power and times.

_Modified by sTTeve at 2:49 PM 9-1-2008_


_Modified by sTTeve at 2:52 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## vwwtchr (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_i owned a 28 rs with an autotech fuel pump and kmd injectors... not one tuner would help me out... 
i finally got a hold of mike z from unitronic, the torque curve is too strong for these cars and will blow the motors fast... so i decided on a 3071-r 
best turbo for this car.

Not to insult or anything, but if the torque was too strong down low couldn't you just dial back boost slightly down low and increase it as rpms increase?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_are all srt4s turbo? I think they do 0 60 in 5.3 which is fast but a 2.0T with a K04 or equiv should have no prob with one. C&D has put the TTSs 0 60 time at 4.9 for the coupe. Not sure what that would equal in 1/4 mile times, maybe 12s so I cant see a stock SRT4 doing 11s. That would be like a 4 sec 0 60 or so.

Just looked up the TTS 1/4 mile and they say 13.5 with a 0 60 of 5.2, this being stock, K04 setup. Stock srt4 was 13.9 so any 2.0T with a k04 or equiv should be good power and times.


A stock TTs won't be running 12s even with a great driver. A regular 2.0t with a KO4 wouldn't be stock so it is not fair to compare that to an SRT4 being stock. If you went all out on a TTS or all out on a 2.0t with a KO4 upgrade and all out on an SRT4, my money would be on the SRT4.

And yes all of them have a turbo.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The TTS is stock with a K04 and does 1/4 mile in 13.5ish. So comparing it to a SRT4 stock is comparable as the thread is about a K04 or equiv on a 2.0T and someone said a K04 or equiv on a 2.0T wouldnt win. On a TT it would. On a GTI it probably would too. So going K04 or equiv on a 2.0T would be a great addon. Thats why Audi did it on their TTS and it will still get 20 city and 29 highway. I would go K04 as they are really made for the 2.0T and are proven and have all kinds of tuners out there.
A chipped TTS will do 0 60 in 4.8 give or take a 1/10th.


_Modified by sTTeve at 3:47 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_The original VF RSS kit used at gt28rs, and I don't think they mentioned any issues with damaging the engine.
When you say "blow the motor", does that refer to the rods giving out due to a sudden torque spike? 


MY 2860RS ran great. The only reason I'm not still using it is VF woundn't let me run any higher than 300whp. My VF RSS20 kit is 100% hardware complete and for sale.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_The TTS is stock with a K04 and does 1/4 mile in 13.5ish. So comparing it to a SRT4 stock is comparable as the thread is about a K04 or equiv on a 2.0T and someone said a K04 or equiv on a 2.0T wouldnt win. On a TT it would. On a GTI it probably would too. So going K04 or equiv on a 2.0T would be a great addon. Thats why Audi did it on their TTS and it will still get 20 city and 29 highway. I would go K04 as they are really made for the 2.0T and are proven and have all kinds of tuners out there.
A chipped TTS will do 0 60 in 4.8 give or take a 1/10th.



Now you are comping a FWD car to an AWD car.
SRT4 VS say an edition 30 gti which would be the closest, the SRT4 would probably win.
You need to compare apples to apples, which is why I said mod them both out and the SRT4 would still win. 
If you compared it to the GTI as you mentioned or a chipped GTI they would no longer be stock.. which would be completely unfair to say a modded GTI would beat a stock SRT4.. might as well toss a prius in if we are going to make silly stock vs modified comparisons.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

AWD really only helps in course tracks and not really in 0 60 or 1/4 mile times. Its still a 2.0T with a K04 like the thread was asking about. Audi is going back to its 2 TT inventory but now both will be Quattro one with a K03 and one with a K04. And a big difference in times.
To keep with thread theme if I were to put a K04 on my FWD TT right now I would beat a SRT4. I run 0 60 in 5.7 secs right now on a K03 with chip and TBE. Now if the SRT4 was to tune and TBE then it would be close. But I believe someone said a 2.0T with a K04 or equiv wouldnt beat a SRT4, which it would until the SRT4 starts to add a bigger turbo. But it wont last as long as a 2.0T either.
Are they still making SRT4s?
So in the end going K04 or equiv on a 2.0T will give the thread op very good numbers and times.
Street go K04; overall speed maybe one of the other turbos discussed.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why are we comparing modded 2.0ts to stock SRT4s?? This just makes no sense.

Right now [email protected]' car beats a stock C5 Z06.. so the 2.0t is better! That is on the level of what you are saying.

Also AWD helps soooo much with 0-60 and drag racing, to say otherwise is just foolish, both of those are high dependent on traction.
And yes the SRT4 is still made in the form of the Caliber SRT4 now.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

AGAIN Im only comparing cuz thats what was said in the thread.
Also check the 60 times of Quattro and FWD and rear wheel drive and see how much it helps. IF it was sooo better ten drag racers would use them. Quattro is FWD till it feels slippage then it compensates till there is no slippage then it goes back to FWD. So they bog down too. Its all about throttle manipulation. Quattro helps only a little in straight line.


_Modified by sTTeve at 9:25 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Whoa, way off topic. 
Still, I think the question I asked was addressed quite well. Thanks.
Regarding SRT-4 vs GTI:
- They no longer make the Neon SRT-4. It is now replaced with the Caliber SRT-4.
- Neon SRT-4 weighs under 2800 lbs, dynos at about 225 whp and 245 wtq stock with a ko4 turbo. 
- GTI stock weighs over 3200 lbs, dynos at about 190 whp, 205 wtq with a ko3 turbo. Chipped stage 2 dynos at about 245 whp and 270 wtq.
- GTI with ko4 dynos at about 300 whp and 300 wtq. 
So, in terms of straight line acceleration:
Stock SRT4 > Stock GTI
Stock SRT4 = Stage 2 GTI
Stock SRT4 < ko4 GTI
MOPAR Stage 2 SRT4 > ko4 GTI
MOPAR Stage 2 SRT4 < Big Turbo GTI
Big Turbo SRT4 > Big Turbo GTI
The SRT4 may be THE best FWD platform for drag racing, dollar for dollar, if that is what you are looking for. The GTI is a more balanced vehicle as a whole.
also,
- AWD (as in quattro) helps a great deal with 0-60 times, and helps with ET for 1/4 mile times, although it hurts trap speeds to some degree (eg see EVO and STI 1/4 mile ET's of 13.4 but trap speeds of only 103). Traction off the line is limited for fwd cars, more so with higher torque and power levels.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_
- GTI with ko4 dynos at about *320* whp and 300 wtq. 


fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_ IF it was sooo better ten drag racers would use them. 

Really? seriously? Have you actually looked at anything related to Drag racing at all? Have you done any drag racing? RWD and AWD are MUCH better platforms than FWD


_Quote »_Quattro is FWD till it feels slippage then it compensates till there is no slippage then it goes back to FWD.

SOME quattro works like that not all. In this case yes the TT with haldex would.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Well coming from someone who thought a stock srt4 can do 11s!!! I hope you dont work for any kind of performance shop or anything cuz dude.......
But any way I hope the op of this thread has a better understanding of the turbos discussed and will pick the right one for his needs. All are good and will give good numbers.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*

Im gonna try to get this thread back on track.
My 28/71 does not take a long time to spool. I would assume the 30R is not that much different. I have APR stg3 software but have had some ideas to change that up once I have stronger internals. I can feel the "safeness" of their kit and praise it. I might want to risk it all and try to get more out of the hardware on the car though. Re-guarding the original question. I would go for a K04. Power is great and its more linear to red line than stock k03 and with proper tuning can give you a smooth and long power band. g/l man.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_Well coming from someone who thought a stock srt4 can do 11s!!! 


I happen to be friends with someone who ran 11s on a stock turbo SRT4 (I think it was 11s that or he just missed it and it was like a 12.0 it was years ago can't remember what he had said)
And I NEVER said a stock SRT4 would run 11s, please go back and read what I said... I said STOCK turbo.. not STOCK car.
edit:
not him but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
11.8 vs 12.3 both stock turbo.. 11.8 no nitrous but 12.3 was on a 50 shot..


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:19 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (angryone)*

So the neon SRT comes with a K04? 
And is also a 2.5L engine?



_Modified by sTTeve at 2:31 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_So the neon SRT comes with a K04? 
And is also a 2.5L engine?

_Modified by sTTeve at 2:31 PM 9-2-2008_

And alot of lightweight plastic.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Then its apples to oranges when comparing the neon to a gti. So the more apple to apple would be the TTS to neon with the neon still having a weight advantage, and litre advantage and the TTS only having the Quattro advantage. The end results are TTS 0 60 in 4.9 (C&D report) and the neon 0 60 in 5.3 (C&D report).
And I want a track slip and a calibration slip of the track clock of that stock SRT4 doing a 1/4 mile in 11 secs cuz thats a serious factory freak of nature. Cuz C&D have it at 13.9 secs stock.
So thread OP what turbo are you planning on going with?


_Modified by sTTeve at 4:04 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*

the people at car and driver suck at driving cars...







seriously though, i wouldn't hold what a car magazine says as the end all.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*

I agree C&D always seem to have lower (faster) numbers but I dont think they were too far off as apposed to 11.8 secs for a stock car.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_T
And I want a track slip and a calibration slip of the track clock of that stock SRT4 doing a 1/4 mile in 11 secs cuz thats a serious factory freak of nature. Cuz C&D have it at 13.9 secs stock.


NO ONE SAID STOCK SRT4!!!!! STOCK TURBO STOCK TURBO STOCK TURBO!!!!!!


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I was toying with the idea of a gt28rs, as I was hoping to save a bit of money by not doing rods. It seems that not only are rods likely to be necessary for a gt28rs if pushed to its potential, but there are no files written for it to make it worthwhile over a ko4. A ko4 kit is rather expensive in my opinion, given the power output relative to medium size turbo setup.
Based on the discussion on this thread, it's back to my original plan:
I'm planning on purchasing a gt3071r PAGparts kit from Arnold in the spring. I understand there were a few people who had some issues with the ATP kit, while I've read only good things about Arnold's work. 
Will go with IE rods when the time comes. Plan on running Unitronic BT file.
Recently purchased APR fuel pump and intercooler, which are presently in storage awaiting installation some time this month, hopefully. 
Still trying to decide which catback to go with. 
Am interested in hearing about new FSI injector options. It seems that fueling is the main limitation, seeing as gt2871 is trapping almost the same as gt3071 in the 1/4 mile thread.
BTW, what PSI is the SRT-4 STOCK TURBO pushing in order to run high 11's? It must be well into the 30's. If so, wouldn't the turbo be well out of its efficiency range, and well into choke? Or is the car in question running race gas or C16? Lower compression pistons? AND FINALLY can this be done on a ko4'ed 2.0T?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (angryone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryone* »_

. 
Am interested in hearing about new FSI injector options. It seems that fueling is the main limitation, seeing as gt2871 is trapping almost the same as gt3071 in the 1/4 mile thread.

 
That doesn't show the complete comparison picture without seeing injector duty cycle, type of fuel, boost levels being run. The 2871 are running race gas and on a race file to keep par with 3071 pump gas on pump gas file. When you run race gas file with race gas your A/F can be leaner and you don't need as much injector.







Bob.G

p.s. you will be in good hands with Arnold hardware and UNI or Tapp software/ injectors


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

UMM if it comes with a turbo then its factory stock. And its still 13.9 for a 1/4 mile with a STOCK TURBO. Dude you seriously dont work at a performance shop do you?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*

Steve look it is very simply and I will restate again and for the last time what I said that you are completely twisting into something only you understand. 
I said that a stock turbo SRT4 is capable of running 11s. I did not say a stock car I did not say a car with no mods I did not say that you can drive it off the lot and run 11s. What I said was that an SRT4 with the STOCK turbo still installed on the vehicle is capable of running in the 11s. Which is possible and which I have shown via the video posted earlier in this thread.
Let me try and explain it another way, you go buy an SRT4 you touch everything in the world but the turbo it is capable of running 11s. 
I am really not sure why this is so hard of a concept to understand and why if I work at a shop needs to come into question. On that note though no I do not work at a performance shop I OWN one, I work for a software company also. If you would like to see what I have done check for threads started by this username and you will see my entire engine build including building my own exhaust manifold (starting on intake this week), engine build, talks of the AWD swap I am working on etc. 
Do NOT question my ability or knowledge when you can't even grasp the simple concept that I am explaining here and have backed up with video even.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Chris I still think you are crazy thinking a totally stock SRT-4 can run 11s


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Well with that said, a SRT4 with the stock turbo and many other mods might be able to run faster. I dont remember you saying it had mods, just stock turbo. A little ambiguos there. For that matter any stock turbo car is capable of fast times, it becomes a tuner war. So with that said a GTI with a K04 or equiv turbo will be comparable time wise to a stock srt4. 
And just to make it clear here is what you had said "Stock turbo SRT4s have run 11s as far as I recall, at the very worst low 12s if I heard incorrectly." Sounds like your WERE saying stock to me. No mention of other mods. So I guess thats were the mis use or lack of words started.
I dont question your knowledge as I think your comments speak for themself.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*

The statement is 100% clear and I even clarified it several times after, everyone else also understood exactly what I was saying.
You also did several times question my knowledge when you said I better not work for a performance shop. Unless I am somehow misunderstanding what you meant there....


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ENOUGH SRT4 talk - back on track please...........


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

OK, here's a k04 question, then.
How much power can be squeezed out of a k04, and how would someone go about doing this? 
Methanol Injection, Race Gas, bigger injectors?
Is it even possible to get into the high11's or low-12's with a k04'ed GTI without resorting to nitrous? 
Would it be worth it, as opposed to going with a bigger torbo?
If srt-4's can do it, why can't we, especially with a bigger k04 than theirs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

what do those srt's trap at? it's about trap speed mostly... the rest can be worked on.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Also on a side note the srt4s are probally gutted and weigh alot less then our car would even if we totally gutted them. I think the lowest weight gti was around 2600lbs without driver and that was fully gutted along with alot of parts made from different lighter material then stock. Also i would assume that the srt4 was on slicks. As it was said before if you want all out cheap performance then go and buy a srt4 neon as they are cheaper to mod


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

obviously - people can't read - so we're done.............


----------

